# Kliche overdrive problem, no sound



## Uglycatstudio (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey everyone!! I finally took the plunge and ordered a Kliche overdrive (2 actually) to build. Followed the parts list and ordered off Tayda, spent an evening building and hit a roadblock. Led is always on, gets slightly brighter when engaging the pedal and passes no sound, on or "off". Checked all my connections and reviewed documentation numerous times. Throwing this out here as a hail mary. Any help would be much appreciated!!

Ps: used russian diodes and identification rings are reversed, although I tried reversing them with no change what so ever.


----------



## Mcknib (Nov 28, 2021)

You might have your switch the wrong side of the breakout board can't clearly see it, If that's the case then your switch possibly won't connect correctly

You could continuity check the S pads on the main pcb to make sure they go to the correct 3PDT lugs eg S1 goes to 3PDT lug 1 etc as in the pic

I think as long as S1, 2, 3 connect to their 3PDT lugs on the left and 4,5,6 on the right it'll be fine the way you have it





I haven't built it so not 100% If it matters seeing as it's the same both sides

We can't actually trace your offboard wiring to DC jack and in and out jacks post a couple of pics so we can see them clearly and trace the wiring


----------



## carlinb17 (Nov 28, 2021)

ditto on what Mcknib said, you also definitely need to clean and reflow, it looks like you might have bridges on the backside. Was the pedal powered when you tried the sound as well, buffered requires the power because the sound actually travels through part of the circuit. So if you have power, and bypass/on doesn't work, we need to look at the path audio travels from the input through the switch through the board and back out the output.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks guys!! I just checked the switch layout and it matches what mcknib's diagram. I'm cleaning the flux and reflowing right now. I'll let you know in a few minutes if it worked.
Yes it was powered by 9v when I tried sound. No sound travels through in either mode


----------



## carlinb17 (Nov 28, 2021)

great posting updated images helps a lot.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Nov 28, 2021)

Just reflowed and cleaned off excess flux, same issue.
I also checked, no bridges between solder (may appear in picture, but those are plastic hair from cleaning with a brush)


----------



## carlinb17 (Nov 28, 2021)

Can you check your input jack I think it’s wired wrong


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Nov 29, 2021)

If you're refering to the 9v, yes the center is positive on purpose. I ordered metal 9v jacks thinking they would be superior, but forgot the polarity is center negative and positive would conduct against the enclosure. Waiting on plastic jacks as we speak, the 9v adapter has been modified for this and is also centre positive


----------



## Mcknib (Nov 29, 2021)

Can't see your input and output jacks completely they should be wired like this 

As @carlinb17 suspects they may be wrong if one or both jacks are wired incorrectly you'd get no signal


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks, that was one problem. The pedal now passes very low volume in both bypass and on. Led does not light up, and tone control shrieks when over 1oclock.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh and sorry for the delay in response, I was work during the week and didn't have a chance to troubleshoot. The help is very much appreciated


----------



## carlinb17 (Dec 4, 2021)

so your on the right track now, can you repost images of both sides of your board so we can the reflow and cleanup.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 5, 2021)

Here are the updated pictures


----------



## carlinb17 (Dec 5, 2021)

are you using lead free solder?


----------



## fig (Dec 5, 2021)

These may be backwards.











..and maybe a few others...unless they are bi-polar.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 5, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> are you using lead free solder?


No, it contains lead. light duty rosin core.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 5, 2021)

fig said:


> These may be backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I'm checking my diagram and the C3 and C11 and is positive up. Do you have a pcb revision for the board you posted? Mines a pcb003, maybe the schematic I downloaded is not the right revision?


----------



## peccary (Dec 5, 2021)

Uglycatstudio said:


> Hmmm, I'm checking my diagram and the C3 and C11 and is positive up. Do you have a pcb revision for the board you posted? Mines a pcb003, maybe the schematic I downloaded is not the right revision?


Looks like the version currently online was updated in June. The image @fig posted is the main image from the PCB store site. Best way to tell would be to see what your board says but if you bought it recently I'd think that the docs are likely correct for your board. Can't hurt to double check, just in case.


----------



## carlinb17 (Dec 5, 2021)

Uglycatstudio said:


> No, it contains lead. light duty rosin core.


Ok, it looked like lead free because of how dull it looks, the joints should be much shinier. They look like cold joints to me but let’s see what the consensus is.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 5, 2021)

peccary said:


> Looks like the version currently online was updated in June. The image @fig posted is the main image from the PCB store site. Best way to tell would be to see what your board says but if you bought it recently I'd think that the docs are likely correct for your board. Can't hurt to double check, just in case.


Just confirmed, caps are oriented in right direction, so my schematic matches the board.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey everyone!! I finally took the plunge and ordered a Kliche overdrive (2 actually) to build. Followed the parts list and ordered off Tayda, spent an evening building and hit a roadblock. Led is always on, gets slightly brighter when engaging the pedal and passes no sound, on or "off". Checked all my connections and reviewed documentation numerous times. Throwing this out here as a hail mary. Any help would be much appreciated!!

Ps: used russian diodes and identification rings are reversed, although I tried reversing them with no change what so ever.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 5, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> Ok, it looked like lead free because of how dull it looks, the joints should be much shinier. They look like cold joints to me but let’s see what the consensus is.


I'm using a Weller 25watt, is not not enough?


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 5, 2021)

Ok, weird coincidence, but may help in troubleshooting. I removed the opamps and reflowed everything (as per carlinb17's suggestion of the cold joints) I then plugged it in (minus the 3 opamps) without realizing. Same result as before, led comes on for 1-2 seconds, sputters 1-2 seconds then goes off. 
Question would be, maybe the opamps are damaged? Removing them changes nothing.


----------



## fig (Dec 5, 2021)

Uglycatstudio said:


> Just confirmed, caps are oriented in right direction, so my schematic matches the board.


Yes, if the orientation matches the silkscreen, you're good.


----------



## Barry (Dec 5, 2021)

Uglycatstudio said:


> I'm using a Weller 25watt, is not not enough?


The weller is good, I used that model for years


----------



## peccary (Dec 5, 2021)

I don't think that the opamps would have anything to do with the led. 

Have you gone over everything with a magnifying glass to check for solder bridges/bad joints? 

Do you have an audio probe? If not they are simple to make and you likely already have all the needed parts.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 5, 2021)

Uglycatstudio said:


> Just confirmed, caps are oriented in right direction, so my schematic matches the board.


Has this been fixed , your Footswitch adaptor board is Upside down
Your solder side of Kliche PCB needs to be cleaned with Electrical cleaner!!!!:


----------



## carlinb17 (Dec 5, 2021)

I know earlier you mentioned you bought the wrong dc adapter but adapted it, can we get a good picture of that in addition to your connections on the board.  If your having issues with the led you might also be having power issues... also how are you attempting to power the pedal?


----------



## music6000 (Dec 5, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> I know earlier you mentioned you bought the wrong dc adapter but adapted it, can we get a good picture of that in addition to your connections on the board.  If your having issues with the led you might also be having power issues... also how are you attempting to power the pedal?


Adapter Board upside down, Power supplies reversed terminals, Dirty Board, 3 wrongs will not make it right!


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 6, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Has this been fixed , your Footswitch adaptor board is Upside down
> Your solder side of Kliche PCB needs to be cleaned with Electrical cleaner!!!!:
> 
> View attachment 19607


What do you mean footswitch adapter board is upside down? Should the actual switch be sitting on that text?


----------



## music6000 (Dec 6, 2021)

Uglycatstudio said:


> What do you mean footswitch adapter board is upside down? Should the actual switch be sitting on that text?


Yes.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 6, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> I know earlier you mentioned you bought the wrong dc adapter but adapted it, can we get a good picture of that in addition to your connections on the board.  If your having issues with the led you might also be having power issues... also how are you attempting to power the pedal?


Process of elimination, I changed it to the original center negative and am using a Daneclectro 9v 200ma power supply that is not modified. No change


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 6, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Yes.


Well that aint good lol
Now to solder suck and try to remove it


----------



## Robert (Dec 6, 2021)

The footswitch breakout board is fine, that one will function the same in either orientation.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 6, 2021)

Robert said:


> The footswitch breakout board is fine, that one will function the same in either orientation.


Thanks for Confirmation, Mr PedalPCB!


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 6, 2021)

Great news, cause I removing that switch is damn near impossible lol


----------



## carlinb17 (Dec 6, 2021)

well if your using this one you have problems....






this is what comes up when I search your Danelectro 9v 200ma supply..... what they don't tell in in the title is that it is AC not DC..... Telsa and Edison are pissed....

I know Edison fried an elephant to show the dangers of AC but you killed a Centaur

You need a 9v DC negative center power supply. if you plugged that in you fried the 1054

can you confirm your "danelectro" supply is 9VDC negative center?


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Dec 7, 2021)

That adapter is ac? Wow. It clearly says "output:  DC 9.6V 200ma" can't it be trusted?


----------



## Coda (Dec 7, 2021)

Sturdag Lagernathy said:


> That adapter is ac? Wow. It clearly says "output:  DC 9.6V 200ma" can't it be trusted?


It adapts AC to DC…


----------



## music6000 (Dec 7, 2021)

Uglycatstudio said:


> Great news, cause I removing that switch is damn near impossible lol


Can you confirm what Charge pump you used ie TC1044SCPA ,7660S or LT1054?
I have my concerns on the way your Jacks are wired, the Out jack looks wrong in the Picture???


----------



## music6000 (Dec 7, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Can you confirm what Charge pump you used ie TC1044SCPA ,7660S or LT1054?
> I have my concerns on the way your Jacks are wired, the Out jack looks wrong in the Picture???


Both Jacks should be connected to these Circled Pins:


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey everyone!! I finally took the plunge and ordered a Kliche overdrive (2 actually) to build. Followed the parts list and ordered off Tayda, spent an evening building and hit a roadblock. Led is always on, gets slightly brighter when engaging the pedal and passes no sound, on or "off". Checked all my connections and reviewed documentation numerous times. Throwing this out here as a hail mary. Any help would be much appreciated!!

Ps: used russian diodes and identification rings are reversed, although I tried reversing them with no change what so ever.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 7, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> well if your using this one you have problems....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmed, its a vdc center negative.
I'm using a DA-1 as pictured


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 7, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Can you confirm what Charge pump you used ie TC1044SCPA ,7660S or LT1054?
> I have my concerns on the way your Jacks are wired, the Out jack looks wrong in the Picture???


Charge pump is a TC1044S and the output and input were rewired according to the diagram posted earlier (the ring was soldered to the wrong post)


----------



## music6000 (Dec 7, 2021)

Uglycatstudio said:


> Charge pump is a TC1044S and the output and input were rewired according to the diagram posted earlier (the ring was soldered to the wrong post)


It should be Ground wires to *GROUND *Sleeve, Input & Output wires to  the appropiate *Tip, *No Ring!


----------



## PJS (Dec 7, 2021)

It looks to me as if this one set up to be able to use a battery - in which case the ring of the input would usually be in use to switch the circuit on and off with insert of a lead.


----------



## giovanni (Dec 8, 2021)

I do agree that many of the solder joints look cold. Btw that doesn’t mean your iron doesn’t get hot enough, it means the board and component leg did not and so the solder only melted because of the hot iron. That kind of connection rarely functions as it should. Apply your iron to both the pad and the component leg for 3-4 seconds, then apply solder on the component leg, not the iron, until it starts flowing. Remove the iron.


----------



## thesoundofjusticefx (Dec 9, 2021)

It's possible that the pcb is damaged. Looking over the pics it looks like there might be signs of melting, unless its just the picture quality. I was working on a pcb a long time ago and after it was all assembled it just didn't respond properly. There ended up being a spot where under the pcb coating, the heat soldered a trace to ground. I was able to find the problem with my multimeter test point to point between components. That may be your next step, to test with a multimeter, if you know all your wiring is correct from switches, dc jack and in/out connections. But I'm still hoping it's an easy fix for you.


----------



## Uglycatstudio (Dec 19, 2021)

Sorry for no updates, been busy with work, family, xmas, etc. I'll provide updates later today after I clean the board with contact cleaner and reflow all the joints again.
Thanks again everyone for the help so far!!


----------

